# PRTS and other reformed seminaries



## PMBrooks (May 7, 2009)

Hello all,
I would like to study some of the courses at Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary that they offer through their distance learning program. 

I am SBC, so I know the "landscape" of SBC seminaries a little better than reformed seminaries. Can some of you give me a map of where PRTS lies in relation to some of the other reformed seminaries in the US? I am primarily speaking in terms of doctrine and ethos more than anything else. For example, I saw on their website where they emphasize the holiness of God and the spirit of the Puritans. 

Thanks for any help you can give!

PMBrooks


----------



## yeutter (May 7, 2009)

Puritan Reformed has a more pietist orientation then most of the other Reformed Seminaries.


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 8, 2009)

I'm at the airport right now waiting to catch a flight to Grand Rapids. I'm taking a course next week at PRTS. I'll let you know how it went...


----------



## JOwen (May 8, 2009)

PRTS is the official seminary of our federation, the Free Reformed Churches, as well as the Heritage Reformed Congregations. What separates this seminary from most is their abiding interest in puritanism and what has come to be known as experiential Calvinism. Some have argued that it is also the most conservative of the American Reformed seminaries not only because of its distinctives (AV, Exclusive Psalmody, etc.), but also because of the kind of teachers that are educating the students. All of the regular, stated full time faculty come from either the Free Reformed (Dr. Jerry Bilkes), Heritage Reformed (Dr. Joel Beeke), or Free Church Continuing (Dr. David P. Murray), thus demonstrating a very near uniformity in doctrine and practice. 

Some have labeled us "neo-puritans", and if this is taken in the strictest sense of the phrase (heirs of the Puritans, rather than pietists), then that could very well describe our school. 

From the academic catalogue:


> Many seminaries in North America today uphold Reformed doctrine, but few such institutions have a deep respect for experiential preaching. By experiential preaching we mean Christ-centeredpreaching which stresses that unto salvation sinners must have a personal, experiential, Spirit-wrought knowledge of Christ (John 17:3; 1 Cor. 1:30), and by extension, of all the great truths of Scripture (2 Tim. 3:14–17). In theological terms this means that the two loci of christology and soteriology are taught in the seminary as two inseparable sides of one coin. Soteriology is the subjective experience of objective christology. Thus we stress, as the Puritans did, that the Holy Spirit causes the objective truths about Christ and His work to be experienced in the hearts of sinners.
> Experiential preaching is therefore applicatory. It explains, in terms of biblical truth, how matters do go and how they ought to go in the Christian life. It aims to apply faith in Christ to all of the experience of the believer, as an individual and in all of his relationships in the family, church, and the world (Rom. 7:24–25;Col. 2:6–7).
> Experiential preaching is also discriminatory. It defines the difference between believers and unbelievers, opening the kingdom of heaven to believers and shutting it against unbelievers (Matt. 16:19). In dependence upon the Holy Spirit, the seminary trains men who feel kinship with this emphasis.



Pastor Danny Hyde and I are both Th.M students at PRTS. We'd love to help out any way we can in further clarification.


----------



## PMBrooks (May 8, 2009)

JOwen,
Thanks for the insight. I really appreciate you giving the background of the seminary. It helps tremendously. 

Wes,
I am anxious to know how your time goes next week. I look forward to hearing about it. I have listened to the sample courses online and feel my heart warmed with their teaching. 

PMBrooks


----------



## DMcFadden (May 8, 2009)

I signed up for the Calvin for the 21st Cenutury conference to be sponsored by PRTS in Grand Rapids this August. Pre-registration costs are ridiculously low ($65 through June 26) and the room rates are low as well ($75).



> The conference will feature nationally and internationally acclaimed speakers such as Jerry Bilkes, Ligon Duncan, Michael Haykin, Nelson Kloosterman, David Murray, Joseph Pipa, Neil Pronk, Donald Sinnema, Derek Thomas, Cornel Venema, [and Joel Beeke]. They will be addressing a variety of ways in which Calvin can assist us in understanding the Word of God, the love of God, the work of the Holy Spirit, redemption, reforming the church, ethics, the benefits of salvation, and reprobation.



My daughter will be attending college across the street from PRTS this fall and I'm looking forward to hanging out around the school whenever in the area. Dr. Beeke is a marvelous man and wonderful Calvin scholar. The one time I was on their campus this past year, the place radiated a Christian hospitality and earnestness of purpose that will bless your soul.


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 8, 2009)

I would agree with what has been said. It is place where godliness is exemplified, and therefore 'caught' as well. It was a great place to study and I would go again in one minute! 

Every lecture makes you love Jesus Christ more and more.


----------



## ClayPot (May 8, 2009)

yeutter said:


> Puritan Reformed has a more pietist orientation then most of the other Reformed Seminaries.



What does it mean for PRTS to be pietist? I did some searches but didn't come up with anything definitive.


----------



## yeutter (May 9, 2009)

jpfrench81 said:


> yeutter said:
> 
> 
> > Puritan Reformed has a more pietist orientation then most of the other Reformed Seminaries.
> ...


Pastor Lewis has clarified it from their understanding as an emphasis on experiential Calvinism.
The Grand Rapids area has two very fine conservative reformed seminaries; Puritan Reformed and Protestant Reformed. It is this emphasis that distinguishes Puritan Reformed.

-----Added 5/9/2009 at 06:16:52 EST-----



JOwen said:


> Some have labeled us "neo-puritans", and if this is taken in the strictest sense of the phrase (heirs of the Puritans, rather than pietists), then that could very well describe our school.
> 
> From the academic catalogue:
> 
> ...


This emphasis is also clear in the kind of books their publishing arm reprints.


----------



## jawyman (May 9, 2009)

Guido's Brother said:


> I'm at the airport right now waiting to catch a flight to Grand Rapids. I'm taking a course next week at PRTS. I'll let you know how it went...



I look forward to meeting you next week, Wes.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 9, 2009)

Is Jerry Bilkes the father of Rev. Lawrence Bilkes? Surely they're related. Lawrence Bilkes is a fine pastor in Dundas, Ontario, about five minutes from where I work.


----------



## jawyman (May 9, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> Is Jerry Bilkes the father of Rev. Lawrence Bilkes? Surely they're related. Lawrence Bilkes is a fine pastor in Dundas, Ontario, about five minutes from where I work.



Jerry is Lawrence's son.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 9, 2009)

What!? The Lawrence I know is a young-ish man (maybe 35 or so). Please tell me there's not a 15-yr-old Bilkes teaching at the seminary; that would be too wierd.


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 9, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> What!? The Lawrence I know is a young-ish man (maybe 35 or so). Please tell me there's not a 15-yr-old Bilkes teaching at the seminary; that would be too wierd.



No. Jerry is Lawrence's brother. The father, (also Dr. Bilkes) is the father. His name is Laurens.


----------



## JOwen (May 10, 2009)

L.W Bilkes is Sr. L.J Bilkes is Jr.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

